# Poor Kobi...He Just Wanted to Take a Nap



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Instead he took some serious abuse at the hand (feet, body & tail) of his little sister...


*It all started innocent enough*









*Hey, you make a good leanin' post while I watch these birds fly over the house*










*Gee....you're pretty comfy...*










*I think I'll stretch out a bit*










*
Might be time for a nap*










*But in the end, he still loves her* :luv


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

what a good guy, lol.

Those are great shots, doodlebug... what sweet babies.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Awwww, they are soooo cute :love2 :heart :love2 

With their colors and antics, those two remind me of Mischief and the Hobo clowning around sometimes


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so glad Holly's not cute anymore so I can stop wanting her. :roll: 

:fust


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

marie73 said:


> I'm so glad Holly's not cute anymore so I can stop wanting her. :roll:
> 
> :fust


 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

:lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I love the pics! Glad they are such good pals! :luv


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful babies... Holly.... :love2


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh bless! They are are so beautiful!


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

What beautiful babies!! Holly is simply GORGEOUS!! :heart 

Michelle


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute kitties


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Awww, they look so cute up there together!!!! Holly is getting soooo big!!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. I love that they snuggle together...I never had cats that did that before.


----------



## Calla_Dragon (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome pics! So cute!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

oh my goodness! Holly has gotten so BIG! Beautiful kitties


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly is 6 months old today! 

She is longer and taller than Maggie, but only weighs 7 lbs 12 oz to Maggie's 10lbs. Maggie is pretty solid, but isn't really fat...Holly is pretty thin under all that fur. 

Because of my travel schedule for work, Holly has to wait till early March to get spayed....I'm hoping she doesn't go into heat before then :roll:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love pictures of those two together. Their colors are so striking together! I know what you mean -- if only there were some kind of guarantee they'd sleep together or cuddle together. You lucked out on these two.


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Toodles went into heat the day before Thanksgiving, right after she turned eight months old. Of course, that was the year all the family was coming to our house! So, Toodles spent most of Thanksgiving Day that year in our bathroom. :lol: (I just moved all her stuff in there.)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

marie73 said:


> I'm so glad Holly's not cute anymore so I can stop wanting her. :roll:
> 
> :fust


Wrong-oh, Marie......Holly's getting more beautiful by the day now that she's growing up. :wink: 

OK, I knew you were just kidding :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awwww! Holly says 'thanks Tim. BTW can you tell me why my mom doesn't appreciate when I wake her up by getting on top of the headboard and swatting at the picture over the bed? I'm just havin' fun watchin' it swing back a forth."


----------

